# Audi Racing Experience Photo Gallery Added Including R8 LMS Racecar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added a big collection of photos released of the black R8 LMS racecars operated by the Audi Racecar Experience. The school took part in its first race this past weekend at the Nurburgring and these photos' release seems timed with that. If you're big on menacing looking black R8s, don't miss it.
* View Gallery *


----------

